# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Yacoub-Shadda (Almelo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Yacoub-Shadda

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Verdilaan, Almelo

Adres: Verdilaan 3, Almelo

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkverdilaan.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Yacoub-Shadda*

----------

